# Rocky Fork Creek Float? Paint Creek Report



## Chillbilly (May 17, 2008)

Hey gang. I was thinking about hitting Rocky Fork Creek tomorrow to keep on my quest of fishing all the creeks/rivers in my area. 

I am unsure where to put in and park at and hoped that someone could help. We are taking out at the 50 bridge, but I am finding conflicting into as to where to put in and park. It appears from searching online that some folks have parked at Barrett's mill, but I am not sure if that was a special case. We could put in on 753, but that is a long float. Any help is appreciated. 


Today - we float Paint Creek from Seip mound to JL and we were blanked. Water is muddy and moving fast. You may do OK with live bait, but no artificials were working and you were by the holes so quick that you did not stand a chance.

Happy fishing!

The Chillbilly


----------



## rossco (Jan 30, 2008)

When we were in high school, we'd float RF creek from the 7 Caves down to the Rt 50 bridge.There's some good fishing in that stretch of RF creek. The 7 Caves is under new ownership as of a couple of years ago, so I'm not sure if the new folks would let you put in back there or not.


----------



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

Look on whitewater kayak sites, the info is there.


----------



## Chillbilly (May 17, 2008)

Well, I couldn't find any definite info, so I just drove up to a bridge and asked a guy camping there if we could park there and he said it was fine and people do it all the time (state land). 

Awesome float down Rocky Fork, amazingly beautiful. Felt like we were in another state. Only snagged a few bass on the trip, one LM and two SM. I saw a couple guys who had a few saugeyes on a stringer. 

Might try to hit RFC later this week again if I can find someone to go.


----------

